# N1 Category B BIK



## peterireland (30 Oct 2012)

Hi,

I am looking to purchase an N1 Category B commercial vehicle.

This will be run through the company as a company car.

The dealer confirms that this is the category of the car, however, it has 5 seats. It is called a utility vehicle.

Does anyone have experience with this category and its classification for BIK? I have been informed it is 5%. 

It does attract the full road tax, not commercial.

I have called revenue, they have twice referred me to the VRT section, who do not have a clue.

Seems too good to be true!

Thanks in advance,

Peter


----------



## Blakey1 (7 Feb 2013)

*BIK on Cat B vehicle*

Hi Peter,
Did you ever get a clear answer on your question? I want to do the same thing.  Is it a DISCO4 utility?
Blake


----------



## peterireland (22 Feb 2013)

Hi Blakey,


I got this checked with our auditors. Certainly at present the DISCO( yes it was! )is correct re the VRT status. However, it does not qualify as commercial under the current BIK legislation. There is a seat directly behind the driver seat. If you go by the rules full BIK applies. The legislation seems to be out of sync. Is interesting that it has passed the VRT hurdle in the first place?! Shame, would have been great!

P


----------

